# Blue Buffalo or Pro Plan?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If he's doing well on Pro Plan I would stick with it. Blue Buffalo is often too rich for some dogs and can cause runny stools. I believe that once a dog has gone through the majority of their growth, its fine to take them off puppy food. I'd say 8-10 months should be fine, but staying on puppy food won't hurt him. I fed the Pro Plan Sport 30/20 for a while and really liked it. Just make sure you stay away from the shredded varieties that are full of soy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with what ArchersMom said about taking your boy off of PPP and switching to BB. 

BB is often too rich for dogs, there have been several members that were feeding BB and their dogs had problems with it. I use to feed my guys BB several years ago, they did great on it at first, then started having problems.I talked to my Vet about BB, she said it has too many ingredients in it that often cause problems for dogs. 

My two had sensitive stomachs so I switched to the Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and stomach, have used it for 5 years, dogs are doing great on it.

I think you could go ahead and switch him over now. I know one member who got a pup from a Breeder. The Breeder was feeding the adults and the litter PPP SSS and she continued to feed it to her boy when she brought him home. I think she is still feeding the PPP SSS, but not sure.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

It's easy to read about all the different types of dog food and wonder if what you're feeding is the best you can offer. At the end of the day you can drive yourself crazy over it (or at least I can, I tend to obsess). I had to finally just sit back and tell myself - Noah is doing fantastic on the Purina Pro Plan. It's also a highly regarded food, that a lot of breeders use exclusively. 

Why fix what isn't broken? So Noah was on PPP LBP and then we switched to Sensitive Skin and Stomach - no real reason for that particular forumula, except that as a baby he did get puppy rashes. But he really doesn't have that issue now. We've recently changed him over to PPP Sport 30/20 as he heads into dock diving season. He's a very athletic dog and we've been pleased with Purina Pro Plan. I personally talked myself out of obsessing over dog foods, and will stick with Purina Pro Plan. 

Additionally - it's the only food that Canine Assistants (service dog organization I used to volunteer with) feeds their dogs, so I figure that's also a great endorsement for the food.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck in the Dock Diving Competition!!!
I agree with the others and you ... stick with PPP unless you have a reason to change.
I have fed PPP 30/20 for many years and have found that my dogs, which are field trial dogs trained at least 4 - 5 days every week all year long, are well nourished, have excellent musculature and stamina, and have good coats.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Pro Plan has my vote. I currently use Pro Plan for Nala. Her coat has improved tremendously and she absolutely loves the food! I will continue to use Pro Plan the rest of her time, unless something comes up that I cannot. My Vet highly recommends Pro Plan!

I also heard about Blue Buffalo's settlement agreement about releasing false ingredients in their products, which in fact happened very recently.

https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...greement-to-Settle-Class-Action-Lawsuits.html


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Stay with the Pro Plan.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, would stick with Pro Plan. Blue Buff has had lots of bad press lately in regards to their honesty about ingredients. Several recalls also.

Blue Buffalo admits to bullshitting consumers, lawsuit with Purina heats up - Poisoned Pets | A look inside the pet food industry


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in with the majority for staying with PP. My boy's breeder feeds PP SS&S to all her puppies and her 6 adults. He does the 5 circles when I'm putting it in his dish. I do give him coconut oil and fish oil as supplements and an egg twice a week.
Plus if you go to the Purina website and cry the blues they give you great coupons.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Another PPP, Sensitive Skin & Stomach fan here. We had Casper on the PPP Puppy Food (Chicken) and the Pro Plan was the only adult food that didn't cause mushy poops. My husband does complain he has fish breath.


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all of the great input! I am definitely going to stay with pro plan. Does anyone use pro plan sport? Curious if this would be a good option for Tuck, He eats ALOT right now I just recently cut him back to 4 cups per day, he runs around the house all day and goes out in the yard to run every morning, and the afternoon, some days (at least once a week) he has very long play dates with his buddy (today they were playing off leash in the yard from 430-9pm) even though he eats a lot he is not even close to overweight. Wondering if this would be a better option for him since he is always moving and does tend to do a lot.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

He's probably old enough to start switching over to the Sport 30/20 formula. Keep an eye on his weight so he doesn't get too big round the middle.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am also a fan of Pro Plan. My girl is on the Adult Chicken and Rice formula most of the time (it is the exact same as the Sport 26/16 that is sold in the US) - and I switch her to the Sport 30/20 for the summer when we ramp up hunt training and tests to multiple times a week, add swimming and add dock diving (all of this on top of daily playing ball).


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Another for PP - I thought I had to feed the expensive food - but my dog just didn't do well on it. PP works well and Bailey is a happy, healthy dog!


----------



## Aero540T (Dec 1, 2015)

One more vote for the Pro Plan. Thor has been been doing great on the Large Breed Puppy formula and he's at 6.5 months now. Stick with what they are doing well with


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the feed back, Iv decided to keep him on large breed puppy for a little bit longer after talking to our vet, it has specific ingredients in it that helps to protect their joints as they grow.


----------



## puppytimes (Apr 27, 2016)

This is interesting to me. For years I've been "taught" brands like Purina are bad... but everyone seems really happy feeding it? Can I ask, how long have most of you been using it, what differences (besides price) did you notice from brands like Wellness, Blue buffalo?

I've been switching Missy over to Solid Gold, but she doesn't seem to find it the tastiest thing in the world. That is an issue I notice with most "high quality" foods - with my other dog as well. I was switching foods every 4-5 months because she'd eventually start leaving it in the bowl. Missy is leaving food unless I mix it with her original Puppy Chow, so she isn't eating as much as I'd like. I'd like to hear some more personal experiences about Pro Plan - have I just been brainwashed?


----------



## l8_apexer (Feb 14, 2016)

Thought I was doing the right thing by putting my 9 week old pup on Blue Buffalo-- she's had runny stool- the vet really didn't support the Blue Buffalo idea- so it's back to Pro Plan for us. Was disappointed to find out that Blue Buffalo was deliberately falsifying ingrediants and misleading consumers.

Four stars to Chewy.com who refunded on the Blue Buffalo when I brought to their attention- and made the switch easy for me.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

puppytimes said:


> This is interesting to me. For years I've been "taught" brands like Purina are bad... but everyone seems really happy feeding it? Can I ask, how long have most of you been using it, what differences (besides price) did you notice from brands like Wellness, Blue buffalo?
> 
> I've been switching Missy over to Solid Gold, but she doesn't seem to find it the tastiest thing in the world. That is an issue I notice with most "high quality" foods - with my other dog as well. I was switching foods every 4-5 months because she'd eventually start leaving it in the bowl. Missy is leaving food unless I mix it with her original Puppy Chow, so she isn't eating as much as I'd like. I'd like to hear some more personal experiences about Pro Plan - have I just been brainwashed?


No difference in price. Chloe is on one of the grain free formulas and it is actually more then the njtro plus a smaller bag. Pro plan is not a grocery store food. You can't find it at the store. Only at pet stores and other places. It is their high end food. Chloes coat is awesome. Way better then when she was on NUTRO. Had to switch because she was itchy on nutro. Her itching stopped after being on pro plan a couple months.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

This post in particular comes from a very long thread and discussion about Purina Pro Plan, which you can read at your leisure if you like. 

However, what I found most interesting was the attachment provided in this particular post: 

Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - Majority of Top Dogs ARE fed Pro Plan


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

lkw626 said:


> I have been thinking of switching Tucker from pro plan large breed puppy to Blue Buffalo does anyone have any advice or opinions on either of the two brands? He can have a sensitive stomach at times and does well on the pro plan... would it be silly of me even to change? He is 8months so I know he should be changing over to adult food soon anyway. How old should he be before I make the switch?
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions would be very welcome


Blue Buffalo Recall today. Moisture and Mold. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/blue​-buffalo-dog-food-recall-may-2016/


----------

